# 6C9X build tested here.



## macosXrumors (Jul 14, 2002)

I just posted another article on my site, this time it's a 6C9X build preview with some screenshots, I can't tell you the exact number of the build. All I can tell you is that it's a really great build, close to GM.

Here it is:

6C9X preview 

Enjoy it!


----------



## homer (Jul 14, 2002)

Looks to me like the page hasn't updated yet--the last article is on 6C85.


----------



## voice- (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice. While you're at it, how 'bout a Download-button?


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 14, 2002)

homer it means you're visiting my site regularly, that's great . I guess if you purge the cache, restart explorer, reload you'll see the new article .


----------



## Biff (Jul 14, 2002)

Wow, that is such a great website. I shouldn't have read the 6C9X article because now my excitement for Jaguar has increased 200%


----------



## StarBuck (Jul 14, 2002)

Any chance of a picture of the new boot screen?

Cheers


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm really sad cause I can't show you the new boot screen, I can't take a picture because my sister took the digital camera for holidays :'(

Well it really looks like the 6C87's one but it's smarter with a blue color on it.


----------



## StarBuck (Jul 14, 2002)

Thanks anyway


----------



## macfreak88 (Jul 14, 2002)

I really like the new beachball! Now with air in it , hehe  . The wheel from the last builds have been and aqua looking like, i mean blue and black but i really like this one!.

And so the new adressbook-icon. The last one was cool but it looks moore like and adressbook now.

-Macfreak


----------



## xoot (Jul 14, 2002)

Very good article. Exactly like the build.

I've used it.


----------



## RPS (Jul 14, 2002)

1. Is there an official release-date announced?
2. Is there a way to download it somewhere? (I know everyone has been trying to, but I'm wondering how macosXrumors got it.)


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 14, 2002)

1. There is no official date, all I know is at the end of the article.
2. I'm not downloading them, I get them with another way .


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 14, 2002)

RPS:
Not legally.  If you want to get it, you'll have to find it yourself.


----------



## homer (Jul 14, 2002)

I think that any information regarding places to get jaguar will be quickly removed by the mods (and rightfully so).  Be patient like most of the rest of us!   

macosXrumors: yeah, that disk cache thing has fooled me more than once.  I should start writing reminders on my forehead.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *I think that any information regarding places to get jaguar will be quickly removed by the mods (and rightfully so).  *



You're right, that's why I didn't say where to get it.

Although, information about that topic hasn't been removed from this board before.


----------



## edX (Jul 14, 2002)

to make it clear once again - we do not allow posting of links to illegal software. nor do we allow members to solicit such information from other members. this site is not about piracy and hacking. It is for the legitimate exchange of information in the mac community. 

I have no way of knowing who has legal and who has illegal copies of any software unless they come out and admit it. so info that can conceivably be obtained thru legitimate means will always remain here. plus, if you really want to incriminate yourself publicly for using warez, be our guest. just don't help others participate in it as well.


----------



## RPS (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm sorry; I thought over 20 people here downlaoded it somewhere.
I won't ask for any info about it again.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 14, 2002)

Here are some legitimate ways to get Mac OS X seeds:

- being a registered developer and receiving it from Apple
- being registered to Apple seeds and selected for a beta test
- having a friend that is allowed show you it but not give you it
- being a friend of steve jobs or of someone who knows steve jobs well 
- waiting for the final release or a public beta.

There are many other ways, but they're not legimtimate.

RPS, why do you want to be illegal when you just have to wait some weeks to have it legally? Well, I maybe have guessed, you must be a big fan of Apple and Macs, just like many people here.


----------



## RPS (Jul 14, 2002)

Nah, it's okay, I'll just wait. I guess it was a missunderstanding; I thought all of the people here talking about their Mac OS 10.2 downloaded it. So I thought it was normal here. But now I know they're beta testers, so I don't mind.


----------



## zwheeloc (Jul 15, 2002)

Is USB Print Sharing still missing from the new 10.2?


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 15, 2002)

It actually has USB Printer Sharing and Internet Sharing as well.

For more details: On the first builds I tested, I had some PCs and I tested if it could share USB Printers with PCs or if it could be set as client with a served USB printer from a PC but it didn't work. I unfortunately couldn't test it on newer builds but it's maybe fixed.


----------



## zwheeloc (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a HP 1315 printer and the HP installation disables USB Prnit Sharing.  I hope that it will not disable the 10.2 version.


----------



## xoot (Jul 15, 2002)

A warning about HP printers: Most of them don't have correct drivers for Mac. Like the Photosmart 100.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm getting more and more pumped about Jaguar.    I hope Ink can recognize my handwriting, it's a mess.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't really check but I guess most of the HP drivers must be included so you don't have to install anything and it should work with USB Sharing.

Anyway in Jaguar, almost anything that you found bizarre or buggy on 10.1.5 is fixed. All of you will probably be happy with this upgrade. Apple has really done a nice job. We know OS X was a new but promissing OS, now, I'm sure of it, and you'll see it by yourself soon.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 15, 2002)

Haaa! Amazing traffic yesterday! more than 8000 unique visitors came to see my article yesterday! And you are more than 20 000 at all to have bookmarked the site!

Even my friends of macosrumors have talked about me . One month ago when I launched the site, my goal was to reach 1000 visits/day by september 2002 .

Big thanks to all of you who visited the site or helped me by linking to it.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

it really is a great site. informative and simple, just like it should be!

to xoot: you don't have 6c9x, you only have 56k

to all: how does USB print sharing work?


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 16, 2002)

sh*t, my provider is suspending me for too huge traffic!!! they really suck!


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *how does USB print sharing work? *



I think it means that if the computer with the USB printer is on and Printer shareing is on, you can access it through a network

i hav found it very usefull in classrooms that have 2 comps and  one printer


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

macosxrumors go here:
www.hostonce.com


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 16, 2002)

Please avoid sending me paid web hosting solutions. Since this site is new and has $0 revenues, and since I'm already spending a lot of money on other site developments that still have  $0 rvenues too. If I want another paid service for huge traffic I can find it by myself in 1 minute.

If you can provide me temporar or long term free web hosting as donation, then you're welcome.

Modérator, please warn those who abuse of this thread for commercial use.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not affiliated with them, I just thought you might like it, no hard feelings


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry, it's just a misunderstanding, I'm in rage because of this provider problem!!! arrrggg!!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Photoshop 7 running yet under the 6C9x builds? It wouldn't run under 6C85 & 87... It would start up, splash screen etc., but when it was finished it would just suddenly quit.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't have Photoshop at the moment I tested 6C9X but I think one of my sources has runned it succesfully, he also runned Dreamweaver without any problem and it was really much more responsive than it is on 10.1.5.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 16, 2002)

I tested under 6C85 & 87...

Photoshop 7
Imageready 7
Freehand 10
Lightwave 7.5
Flash MX
Dreamweaver MX
iTunes
iMovie
iPhoto
iDVD

The only two applications that wouldn't launch were iMovie (strange considering it's an Apple app), and Photoshop 7, which is strange also since Imageready 7 ran just fine....

I'm sure all will work by the time 10.2 is released....


----------



## toast (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi to all !

macosxrumors, i've got a suggestion: if your site is often overloaded with visitors, let's make a mirror site ! i can make an English or French mirror if you want. Let me know...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

what is a mirror site and how does it work


----------



## macosXrumors (Jul 16, 2002)

It's a clown of my site on another server.

Toast, have you got high bandwidth ? You have to know that macosXrumors disturbed my providers servers yesterday and if you want to mirror it you have to have huge bandwidth, much memory, much processing power to allow on a web hosting. I sometimes exceeded 15 000 hits/hour yesterday. Can your hardware handle that with ease?

Anyway, many of you suggested me mirroring and even hosting for the site. I'm currently studying all of that and a long term solution should be found soon.

And if one of you still have something to suggest, don't hesitate to drop me a mail here.


----------

